# Chromatic aberration and LR4



## aldvan (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't find in LR4 the good old chromatic aberration tool. Is there any new tool under different name or what? I found it very helpful and efficient, so I'm missing it, but I can't beleive they just cancelled it.
TIA


----------



## selltax (Mar 21, 2012)

You can find it under the tab "Lens Corrections" it's now a one click check box, automatic chromatic aberration correction checkbox (c/a taken out of lens profiles)


----------



## aldvan (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you, I found it. By the way, LR4 seems to allow less manual corrections to the image. After updating a previously LR3 processed image, the menu is shortened removing some traditional tools like 'recovery', 'fill light' or, as I stetd in mey question, 'chromatic aberration' (in manual format). Although LR4 algorythms seem to work very well, I miss the old chance to process manually some image parameters...


----------



## padillabowen (Mar 22, 2012)

Actually, the LR4 CA tool is a lot worse than LR3. LR3 was GREAT, better than anything else I tried. LR4 still leaves CA in the photo, and therefore it costs me a lot of valuable time to go back to photoshop to manually remove it. The manual controls are gone now, and the automatic control is LAME.

I'm making a personal point of making a stink about it because I do like a lot of the features in LR4, but I actually can't use it, and I won't buy it because they ruined one of my mission critical tools. Please let Adobe know that it has to be fixed!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 22, 2012)

_Adobe has a number of video tutorials. The user interface has undergone a major upgrade. The controls not only have new names, but they work much differently._

_It would be a huge benefit to a user to watch the videos as a minimum starting point. Otherwise, there will be a lot of frustration._

http://tv.adobe.com/show/adobe-evangelists-julieanne-kost/


----------



## KeithR (Mar 26, 2012)

aldvan said:


> the menu is shortened removing some traditional tools like 'recovery', 'fill light'


Because they're not needed - the new functionality is _far_ more capable, but you need to relearn old ways to get the best out of them.

It took me about ten minutes, and now wild horses - _with guns_ - couldn't drag back to Lr 3 editing.


----------



## Alker (Mar 26, 2012)

If you like the old way editing from LR 3 and still want
to use LR 4 then change to 2010 Process Version select that option from the Process menu.

Easy as that.


----------

